# Cutting drywall side of basement stairs?



## Oxymoron (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting down to the nitty gritty on a basement finishing project...but need some guidance.

One side of my pre-existing basement stairs has space for a skirtboard to be inserted between the drywall and the stairs...no problems here...

BUT the other side was half drywalled when the house was built....leaving me to finish the cuts where the drywall meets the stairs....no space to slide in anything.

Are there any tricks to this...or it it a matter of measuring and cutting out the sheetrock for each stair? 

The finished product will either have sheetrock with laminate flooring to finish the treads and risers, or a notched skirtboard on this side...over the rock...then finished treads and risers....

Any suggestions appreciated...thanks so much!!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Treads and riser boards can't be cut back to allow drywall behind?? If not, just notch the drywall around the steps. Just get it tight enough for your finished stair product to cover any gap...


----------



## amgdiy (Oct 7, 2010)

I, too, am challenged by how to cut the sheetrock to fit the stairs. I can't see trying to hold up a full size piece of sheetrock against the wall while cutting the frame of the stairs. I was thinking of making a template out of a long piece of cardboard or some material lighter than sheetrock.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Making a template is the way to go. Maybe you could use a roll of kraft paper as it will cut easier than cardboard.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Hot melt glue a 1x4x6' on top the nosings at the stair angle,small glob at center stud. Cut cardboards the height of risers and past the 1x4.Glue each square to the 1x after butting the riser, mark the end of nosing. Pull off the wall, lay on the drywall, trace. May fit the rest except the last (bottom) riser.

Gary


----------

